# What to look for when buying a table



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I think everyone has the same issues: the table has to be heavy duty to stand up to use and a larger dog plus you want it to be really stable. The tradeoff is that it is really heavy. I will be interested to see if anyone posts a miracle table that is light weight but sturdy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My table is fold-able but still heavy. It's lighter weight that I would like so I have to prop it up/pin it down with a leg to stabilize it (especially if the dogs shake on the table, it'll be like those bridges when oscillation occurs). My table came with a so-so arm, and a worthless loop. You can buy replacement arms and loops though that are better quality. I just taught the dogs to respect the table so I have no reason to loop them. 

When I get to a point that I can have a permanent table, I'll still use the current one but just leave it up all the time and maybe put some fatigue mats under it.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My 36" table seems to be pretty sturdy, it has a tray under it and think this helps to stabilize it. I seldom use the arm... except for the current foster  so happy I went on and purchased it. The only time my table has been taken down was when I moved to my current residence. Because I don't take it down it seems very sturdy and don't consider the weight aspect. But it certainly does help the back! I purchased this table from J&J about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I just ordered a new table from Gatorhyde. He is personalizing it, it has super sturdy legs. 
totalw/shipping $374.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have 2 tables. 

One's for home and always is set up in the same spot - no taking down/putting away. I originally bought for shows and it has wheels on the bottom so it could double as a dolly. It's heavy and heavy duty. I don't remember the brand name, but doesn't matter since they aren't for sale anymore. 

Other one I picked up for shows and keeping in my car. I scoped around grooming set ups to see what friends had if they didn't have the really expensive tables, so I now have a Precision Pet table. It's very light and folds tight. Doesn't wobble with the dogs up there. 

Only quibble about the precision pet table is the clamp that came with the table kept breaking. The clamp came broken and the replacement broke shortly after I began using it (fortunately not at a show). I ended up just buying a different arm and clamp.

I may be buying a new table in the next short while (haven't decided yet - wouldn't need an extra at home, might at shows) - which case, there's a local guy who is making light and durable grooming tables (Diane's Dream here in MI). I checked them out earlier this summer at a show and really liked the looks of the tables. They are about $160 - so same price as the Precision Pet tables. Would need to buy an arm separately probably just off Amazon. I think the guy charged $70 for arms and $60 for clamps or something like that.

Might add - the nooses that come with the arms are usually crap. That's another thing I'd buy separately.

Me personally - I've looked at more expensive tables and basically my hesitation is a table is a table. There's some shows where it would be silly pulling out a dolly to move stuff from the car - to about 50 feet away where my set up is. That's where having a light table is nice. But also having a table that folds very tight is a huge deal. The thicker the legs the more they're gonna stick out when you fold the table and try packing it away. 

More to the point, there's so much expensive things to purchase if you are grooming your dog yourself - especially for shows (or if you just want to groom your dogs well at home and keep them looking slick). Difference between one tool and the next is how easy it is to do a good job of grooming. So difference between a $190 dryer and a $390 dryer... for example. Or even the difference between a $390 dryer and a $490 dryer. Ditto - using a pair of $40 thinning shears from Sally's..... or using a $150 pair of brand name thinning shears. 

With tables, there's not really that huge a difference in weight between a $160 grooming table and a $500 grooming table (I know, I asked a friend if I could carry her expensive table 10 feet to test LOL). The difference is appearance and quality. The more expensive table won't have the rubber peeling off the top or the protective rim coming off the table. And it's up to you as the user to decide if that quality is a reason to spend more on a table. And seriously, if you can - do it!

Me personally, I'm halfheartedly saving up for both a K9III dryer ($500) and a Honda generator ($1K - !), so the quality difference re tables is lower priority.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> I'm halfheartedly saving up for both a K9III dryer


Same here. A friend has a few of those K9III's that I've used a couple times (while she was training me...). They really are nice. So much nicer than my little orange Metro.
But I don't show (maybe someday). I just like to try and keep them trimmed up and looking decent, so the K9 is hard to justify. That said, having the best tools you can afford makes a difference.

Thanks.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Honestly, I like the lightweight table that my friend has for shows and it has that nice spray on texture...but I have two I got on Amazon for maybe $80 and I personally would prefer to spend my money on other more fun things. I've heard people complain that the rubber comes up but mine is 3.5 years old now and just fine. 

If anyone has a good arm suggestion, I do probably need a new, sturdier arm.


----------



## SimpleGroom (Apr 25, 2020)

Otter said:


> I'm thinking about buying a new grooming table after Christmas. The one I have now I bought 20 years ago.
> What's wrong with it:
> Too heavy - not getting any younger...
> The arm is garbage.
> ...


Simple Groom, table too is completely coated and the legs are bolted through the top to prevent the problem of screws stripping and working loose. They also look fantastic !


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SimpleGroom said:


> Simple Groom, table too is completely coated and the legs are bolted through the top to prevent the problem of screws stripping and working loose. They also look fantastic !


I have seen some of your tables at dog shows - really like them.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is an old thread that popped back up.  

FWIW, I ended up buying this one. No more lifting. I love it.








Foot Hydraulic Grooming Table | Free Shipping in the U.S.


Foot Hydraulic Grooming Table is built to last a lifetime and includes storage space for tools on both sides. Simply pump to adjust the height.




www.groomersbest.com














I also bought a K9 III variable speed dryer. I'm going to give back my Chis Christensen Kool dryer to my friend who gave it to me so that it can be donated to someone.


----------

